# Sean White is officially a douche



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

i'm not sure if this qualifies him as being a douche, but he can't ride powder.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

> i'm not sure if this qualifies him as being a douche, but he can't ride powder.


Agreed. Terje himself said shaun needs to work on other aspects of his riding, other than just pipe and park.

Frankly I don't like the fact that if you talk to someone who doesnt ride the initially think of shaun white, in fact I'm sick of seeing his face everywhere. Well, I should say the face that's always covered up. He even leaves that retarded mask on during after-contest interviews, the only time he lifts it up is to spit every few seconds before his run. 

However, it is his choice not to go to that, I don't know the reasons so I'm not going to speculate, but yeah it would have been nice of him to. I think kids get the idea that if someone is on tv alot, smiling or promoting video games (in the lamest commercial in the world), then the kids think that person is going to be all friendly like that in real life as well.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Think of it this way, SW saved you the trouble of having to explain to your son why you don't want him talking to a D bag. If SW did show up and was acting like a douche, would you really want your son around him, soaking up his idol's behavior like a sponge? 

I know your grom was disappointed about not being able to meet SW but it sounds like he did get to meet some quality pros.:thumbsup: I hope they do well at the olympics while your son is watching.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> itt: lots of assumptions and jumping to conclusions.
> 
> :\
> 
> alasdair


ITT Technical Institute: Education for the Future


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

thugit said:


> ITT Technical Institute: Education for the Future


Where the hell did this come from?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Maybe Shawn had a cold and out of respect for the parents and kids decide to avoid giving it to all of them by not showing up to the signing. This is a massive over reaction. The guy did nothing wrong.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

While I agree that Shaun White is a douchebag you don't know why he didn't show. Maybe it's in his contract to not appear at signings or fan appearances unless they are held by Burton's PR people. Maybe his Manager didn't know about the autograph signing event and didn't tell him to go. There are lot's of probable reasons as to why he didn't show up.

Also remember this, sure it's cool for celebrities to appease their fans, especially the younger ones and sign an autograph or take a picture. But they don't owe it to you. They don't exist to sign autographs for people and do deserve some privacy and respect for their personal time. I know I don't like it when random people come up to me after I have a killer run through the park and ask for an Autograph.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Maybe it was really good sushi


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

thugit said:


> ITT Technical Institute: Education for the Future





tomtom88 said:


> Where the hell did this come from?


Haha, alasdair made a post that I quoted but I guess he deleted it. Him using the acronym ITT made me think of that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

did it say some where on the mountain or where ever it was held that SW would be there? or was it a rumor? if all info is right then ya hes a DB but u dont know all the info behind it...and i do agree with most of what ppl said...but if he was supose to be there and nvr showed then ya DB all the way...kids like your son and his team look up to him or did and buy his games clothes etc....they , well you pay him with out his fans he wouldnt get nearly as much money or publicity he'd be just another face


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

I guess I can understand why you're angry that this celebrity, which your son looks up to, was not available for the appearance. Though I personally think these "idols" do have a right to their own privacy and personal time.


----------



## eat_n_it (Dec 21, 2009)

thugit said:


> ITT Technical Institute: Education for the Future


:laugh: greatness!!! they have the lamest commercials EVER!!! I see where u got that from


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree with all comments. Yes, he could have restrictions that prevent him from signing autographs, in that instance, it should be made 100% clear that he will not appear. I wasn't really bothered until the next day when i found out he was eating sushi yards away, while all the little shredders and skier kids were really wanting to see him. But it's also given me an opportunity to reinforce the fact that for people that _do_ride, SW is *not*the only one to watch, and my boy was able to meet some sick riders and it has broadened his viewpoint even more. I just thought it was lame to not show up and go a few yards away and eat sushi. Shit - he knows he can't show up for whatever reason, he doesn't owe us an explanation, and 100% he is entitled to his own decisions and personal life, but when you have little ones looking up to you, buying your gear, watching your movies, there is still a certain level of awareness, humbleness, and gratefulness that should correspond.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Am I the only one here that sees you as the real douche bag asshole? Seriously do you feel that Shaun owes you and your kid something? So he didn't show up and sign an autograph and was off enjoying sushi probably by himself or with his friends/family. God it's people like you that make people like him into a recluse. Unless he has some contractual obligation to go and sign autographs and in this case it doesn't even seem like he was scheduled to be there who gives a fuck. Seriously shut the fuck up and let the guy enjoy his life. You remind me of the tourists that came here and flipped the fuck out about Jesse "the bachelor" Csinak and would stalk him. Let him live his life, so your kid looks up to him, so do other kids. So he decided to go eat some sushi and unwind after competing or to keep his mind off something. Have some fucking respect for the guy, gah I could go in depth into what is wrong with your mentality.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

is it the parents fault that their kids are looking up to someone on tv and not to the parent?

burton - with that autograph his kids mundane life would have been made forever!!!!!!!!!
also check out this thread and listen to the video commentary he and his wife give http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/21404-ive-got-little-shredder.html
burton i think we are on the same page


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

Burton.... rough day? lol .....ok DH was Shaun SUPOSE to be there??.....if yes then ok dick move....if no then ok leave it alone


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

BurtonX8 said:


> To those asking if he was supposed to be there..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think we all are talking to burton aveneger. Sucks when people make such a cliche name i guess


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

My bad, post removed. Name of the board I'm currently riding, first 3 names I chose were picked.


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

so he's a douche for trying to live his life? he never said he'd be there, he wasn't obligated to show. he felt like having sushi instead, and there really isn't anything wrong with that. you could make a long list for why he's a douche, but this instance wouldn't be on it.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Him not showing up to an autograph signing session that he was never committed to, in no way makes any famous person a douchebag. I'm not a SW fan whatsoever, and really don't care what he is or isn't anyways, but yeah the DB label gets thrown around way too easily these days.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

thugit said:


> Haha, alasdair made a post that I quoted but I guess he deleted it. Him using the acronym ITT made me think of that.


i did delete my post. sorry. i wasn't happy with it as it's a lame comment which brings the thread down.

to the original post, i think it's a total non-issue and you are over reacting. that said, i'm not a parent so it's hard for me to imagine why you think this is such a big deal in the context of your child. there's a sense of entitlement on your part that i just don't get.

alasdair


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

dharmashred said:


> So, we were up in Mammoth over the weekend. My 6 yr old just made the mini shred junior snowboard team and the team took part of the afternoon session off to catch the half pipe finals. Needless to say, all the little kids were already in awe of Sean White, since he's the "household" name that is the most recognizable name associated with snowboarding, and the dude the kids look up to. Anyway, Saturday night there was an autograph signing in the village, and myself and other parents and their children, and mostly local kids all posted up for about 2 hrs to get autographs. There was no promise of who would show of course, but it seemed like most of the kids were interested in getting white's autograph more than anything else. sean white never showed. _However,_the kids were able to meet and get autos from some amazing olympic snowboarding finalists, but were still disappointed in sean white not showing up. I prepped my boy in advance, trying to explain to him how amazing all the other finalists are and that sean white might not show, but that there are some just as, if not more amazing and talented than him. Initially didn't really bug me too much that he didn't show. Then i started talking to some other parents and a couple little girls from the ski team (about 10-12 yrs old) said they got to meet him and he was a "kind of a jerk". Blew it off, showed my boy some sick videos of all the other wicked amazing riders he got to meet and he was all good.
> 
> Sunday comes, my dude has a gopro cam mounted on his head. We happened to meet a rider sponsered by gopro cam on the lift, who, oddly enough is also a sushi chef in town. He said sean white was at his sushi restaurant in the fucking village eating fucking sushi _saturday night_, while all of his local fans were in line yards away, just hoping he would show.
> 
> ...


1)Its SHAUN not Sean. And yes, if your kid admires him so much, and you were waiting hours to meet him and you write a huge post about it, then *YOU SHOULD KNOW HOW TO SPELL HIS NAME*
2)You and your son are not entitled to anything. He never said he was gonna be there, so he didnt have to be. The guy has *MILLION OF FANS, WHY ARE YOU SO SPECIAL?!* He does TONS of meet-and-greets all year, and is more than gracious about it. Fuck you for spitting on that
3)Show some goddamned respect for a guy who has given more to the sport than *any *other snowboarder. Period. Snowboarding's popularity had hit a plateau and was losing ground when Shaun stepped on the scene. His riding brought major media coverage and skyrocketing interest in snowboarding, and revenues increased all across the industry in direct response to his performances. He is a champion who strives to be the best and has amassed great fanship, riches, and glory because of it. Don't hate, just *DEAL WITH IT*
I love you idiots screaming "Shaun's a douchbag" "Shawn sucks", "[insert stupid baseless bullshit here]" etc etc 
You show no respect to a humble, gracious guy who is involved with innumerable charities volunteering his money, time, and name not to mention the absolute best competitive snowboarder ever. And no, that is not debatable. The sheer number and quality of his victories speak for themselves. Shame on you idiots, you say things like "Shaun can't ride powder" or "all he is is a park and pipe rat" when dozens of videos of him freeriding amazingly well are available at the click of a button on youtube. Its easy to call someone a douchebag or "sellout" when they reach high levels of success, but you have nothing to base it on that isn't easily refuted. 

To the OP:Its your fault that your child was dissapointed. Shaun promised nothing, but you put the hope there. Don't blame anyone else for your fuck-up

God I'm so over you idiots


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Guys...tone down the flaming each other here right now! If you can`t discuss this like civilized adults without name calling, the thread is getting locked tighter than a duck`s ass!
> 
> First, last and only warning....


Wolf i thought we all were giving a different perspective to this situation NOT flaming :cheeky4:

If the OP enjoyed sushi he would be singing a different tone. "Hey guys after my son rode we went to grab a bite of fine eating and ran into SW. OMG my son was on cloud nine. Even though we harassed him mid dinner we got a photo and a signature. My little shredder is stoked"


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

in short i agree with trip8, angry and mad. YOU are the one being kind of a douche here, sorry.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> That is fine, just do so without adding "asshole" "idiot" "douche" and other adjectives to describe the other party you are addressing.....


we can call SW a douche tho right?:dunno:
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

BurtonRider87 said:


> we can call SW a douche tho right?:dunno:
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


as long as he isnt here to defend himself...yes tahts just fine. but if he registers to clear his name, act right.

im not all into the vids and competitions and not extremely familiiar with any pro but the few times i have watched SW compete he wins. seems like the other guys wil throw down a sick run and he does just enough to top them on his next attempt. hard not to respect that. im not a dan of michael jordan but i do respect the way he was able to win. ive seen a lot of other bball player be able to physically do things that jordan couldnt do but i have never seen anyone take over and win like he did.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

c_mack9 said:


> as long as he isnt here to defend himself...yes tahts just fine. but if he registers to clear his name, act right.
> 
> im not all into the vids and competitions and not extremely familiiar with any pro but the few times i have watched SW compete he wins. seems like the other guys wil throw down a sick run and he does just enough to top them on his next attempt. hard not to respect that. im not a dan of michael jordan but i do respect the way he was able to win. ive seen a lot of other bball player be able to physically do things that jordan couldnt do but i have never seen anyone take over and win like he did.


He does win a lot. The thing is, basketball if you win you win. Snowboarding is kind of subjective. The judges choose who wins. I've seen a lot of contests where the winner didnt really have the best run.
Danny Davis has some sick moves, but I bet a lot of contests will be handed to SW this year.


----------



## flex (Mar 11, 2008)

If the guy shows up and acts like a douche then you call him that. You don't call him a douche for not showing up. You don't know what his schedule is or what's going on in his life.


----------



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

personally i've never really liked shawn white... i've always thought he was the travis pastrana of snowboarding. you know the lame goofy guy who's a prodigy. don't get me wrong he's a good snowboarder, i'm just personally not a fan.
i wouldn't care if he never came to snowboarding someone else would have brought the sport to where it is, and if not than well the park would be less crowded.

so yep.


----------



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> 1)Its SHAUN not Sean. And yes, if your kid admires him so much, and you were waiting hours to meet him and you write a huge post about it, then *YOU SHOULD KNOW HOW TO SPELL HIS NAME*
> 2)You and your son are not entitled to anything. He never said he was gonna be there, so he didnt have to be. The guy has *MILLION OF FANS, WHY ARE YOU SO SPECIAL?!* He does TONS of meet-and-greets all year, and is more than gracious about it. Fuck you for spitting on that
> 3)Show some goddamned respect for a guy who has given more to the sport than *any *other snowboarder. Period. Snowboarding's popularity had hit a plateau and was losing ground when Shaun stepped on the scene. His riding brought major media coverage and skyrocketing interest in snowboarding, and revenues increased all across the industry in direct response to his performances. He is a champion who strives to be the best and has amassed great fanship, riches, and glory because of it. Don't hate, just *DEAL WITH IT*
> I love you idiots screaming "Shaun's a douchbag" "Shawn sucks", "[insert stupid baseless bullshit here]" etc etc
> ...


* It's Shawn White!!! hahahahaha*


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I get both sides of the argument, however I can't make any serious conclusions because I wasn't there... I don't know how this "event" was promoted, and I don't know if SW was to appear, or couldn't appear due to sponsorship.

What I CAN say is that if I were him, and I knew about the event; I'd probably have made an appearance, shook some hands, but apologized to everyone that I needed to go somewhere else for personal reasons. You gotta remember what life is like for this guy; I'm pretty sure he can't walk ANYWHERE NEAR a resort village and not be harassed. I can't even imagine what that's like, and keep in mind that SW isn't a very old guy and has been an international celebrity since he was a tween, so you can't expect him to be TOO humble. Everyone rides his nuts all day, everyday and I bet he's only recently come to maturity, so humbleness will be a tough lesson for him to learn.

Anyway, the only thing I can get out of this thread is that I hope to teach my kids to NEVER idolize celebrities. Sure, be inspired by their work, believe that YOU TOO can accomplish anything, but don't let the mere presence of someone else ruin your day/night. As you said; there are PLENTY of other people to be inspired by. 

I recognize that I can be a bit of a hypocrite about this, but I won't even go too far outta my way just to tell my favorite snowboarder that I'm a fan. Now, if my favorite boarder happens to be running in a 4x competition, or something then HELLS yes, I'll make my way to the stands


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah this is one of those no win situations ... if shaun white doesnt appear he gets the " omg what an ass" routine but if he does show up its the "omg shaun white didnt even have to be there and showed up totally taking the spotlight from everyone else what a famewhore" routine ... ultimately this goes back to the promoter .. the event should have had concrete rules either white will be there or he wont nothing inbetween that way everyone, riders, pr people, company guys, and fans know
exactly what to expect


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Most celebrities are self centered... to be expected.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Did it ever occur to someone that maybe he was friggin' hungry? SW has a pretty stringent schedule I would imagine with not a lot of personal time. Also, though he is a celebrity, he did not get to where he is because of his fans unlike a rock star. It was his own hard assed work that got him there. The fact that he is idolized and has a tons of fans is a side benefit/hazard of the biz. 

He does seem more distant than he has been in years past. It certainly would have been nice of him to do the signing. If he was hungry though (and since he was eating sushi I bet he was, duh...) going to the signing would have meant that he wouldn't get to eat for another hour at best, probably hours later.

Calling him a d-bag for this move? Sorry I don't see it.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

I think the OP's point is more that he didnt attend but did eat dinner across the street knowing that kids were lining up to hopefully see him ... yeah thats not the best move imo but still no details are known .. maybe thats the sushi place he goes to everytime hes in town after a contest ... if he skipped it then some guy on the sushiforums. com would be like "omg shaun white has turned into such a dbag big star he cant even come in here anymore"


----------



## Tmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

banana420 said:


> * It's Shawn White!!! hahahahaha*


Nope. It's Shaun


hahahahaha


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

banana420 said:


> * It's Shawn White!!! hahahahaha*


No, it's actually Shaun. :laugh:


----------



## Bizzman (Dec 31, 2009)

haha madd funnyy well just call hime White lol


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

he isn't part of my crew so who cares? :dunno:


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

So to all the people who've called Shaun a douche, how many have actually met him or even hung out with him?

FWIW, I imagine being that famous would suck. I enjoy my privacy and would hate to have people trying to talk to me everywhere I go and always about snowboarding. 

Not making any comments to the OP, well maybe just be a little more open minded to others points of view, but I understand the kids involved so that skews your perspective.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

banana420 said:


> * It's Shawn White!!! hahahahaha*


*Its SHAUN. Google it before you embarrass yourself again*


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

a dudes gotta eat ... but fuck sushi


----------



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> *Its SHAUN. Google it before you embarrass yourself again*


why would i be embarassed sorry i dont praise the holy god of snowboarding omg like i have to know everything about shaun white


edit*** you know what SHAWN SHAWN SHAWN SHAWN SEAN SEAN SEAN ANYTHING BUT SHAUN


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

not to be bustin your chops...but it isnt a bad idea to know how to spell before you go correcting someone else IMO


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

snoeboarder said:


> a dudes gotta eat ... but fuck sushi


Mmmm sushi...

Either you love it or you hate it...


----------



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

technically shawn sean and shaun are all the same name.. ehhhh its kinda different than to two and too which all have diff meanings...

not like im trying to be formal on the internet hell i dont even wear my pants above my ass half the time but thats a whole other story


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

banana420 said:


> technically shawn sean and shaun are all the same name.. ehhhh its kinda different than to two and too which all have diff meanings...
> 
> not like im trying to be formal on the internet hell i dont even wear my pants above my ass half the time


hahahah i wasn't givin you shit for mispelling it..just shit for correction someone elses spelling and being wrong about it:laugh:


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

snoeboarder said:


> a dudes gotta eat ... but fuck sushi





killclimbz said:


> Mmmm sushi...
> 
> Either you love it or you hate it...


i love it, but not enough to butt fuck it.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

banana420 said:


> technically shawn sean and shaun are all the same name.. ehhhh its kinda different than to two and too which all have diff meanings...
> 
> not like im trying to be formal on the internet hell i dont even wear my pants above my ass half the time but thats a whole other story


The reason everyone pointed out your post is because the only thing you said was "Its SHAWN white hahaha..." when his name is spelled SHAUN. This just makes you look like a douchebag because you tried to correct someone who was right, when you were 100% wrong. Your last posts just count as another FAIL, so have fun with that asshat:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Alright guys, cut the flame warring name calling bullshit off. Don't make me get out the keys...


----------



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

dude i said its shaun white as in you were standing up for him. as in you are shaun white notice the huge hahahahaha at the end maybe i shud have put *points finger*

edit*
never once did i mention anything about correcting your spelling or calling you out on that


----------



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

damn me trying to be funny = epic fail


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

kri$han said:


> What I CAN say is that if I were him, and I knew about the event; I'd probably have made an appearance, shook some hands, but apologized to everyone that I needed to go somewhere else for personal reasons. You gotta remember what life is like for this guy; I'm pretty sure he can't walk ANYWHERE NEAR a resort village and not be harassed.
> Anyway, the only thing I can get out of this thread is that I hope to teach my kids to NEVER idolize celebrities. Sure, be inspired by their work, believe that YOU TOO can accomplish anything, but don't let the mere presence of someone else ruin your day/night. As you said; there are PLENTY of other people to be inspired by.
> 
> I recognize that I can be a bit of a hypocrite about this, but I won't even go too far outta my way just to tell my favorite snowboarder that I'm a fan. Now, if my favorite boarder happens to be running in a 4x competition, or something then HELLS yes, I'll make my way to the stands


That was my only point, but because i was looking at all of the kids disappointed faces, it made me upset to see their feelings hurt. I never promised my boy he would be there and SW never made any representations that he would be there. It was a good opportunity to teach my boy about all the other amazing riders and to let him know that they also put in some serious hard work and are just as great.



killclimbz said:


> Did it ever occur to someone that maybe he was friggin' hungry? SW has a pretty stringent schedule I would imagine with not a lot of personal time. Also, though he is a celebrity, he did not get to where he is because of his fans unlike a rock star. It was his own hard assed work that got him there. The fact that he is idolized and has a tons of fans is a side benefit/hazard of the biz.
> 
> He does seem more distant than he has been in years past. It certainly would have been nice of him to do the signing. If he was hungry though (and since he was eating sushi I bet he was, duh...) going to the signing would have meant that he wouldn't get to eat for another hour at best, probably hours later.
> 
> Calling him a d-bag for this move? Sorry I don't see it.


Okay, douche was a strong word and I agree it was misplaced. It is thrown around and used loosely, and by me in this instance.

Yeah BA i know how to spell his name, i just clearly hadn't put enough thought into it - or this post, it was more of a vent and i know he's a person that pees standing up just like any other dude and he is entitled to live his life. But...for clarification purposes, I am NOT the asshole that you think I am. I made an asshole remark and I retract it, something about seeing all the disappointment on the kids faces made me angry. 



burritosandsnow said:


> I think the OP's point is more that he didnt attend but did eat dinner across the street knowing that kids were lining up to hopefully see him ... yeah thats not the best move imo but still no details are known .. maybe thats the sushi place he goes to everytime hes in town after a contest ... if he skipped it then some guy on the sushiforums. com would be like "omg shaun white has turned into such a dbag big star he cant even come in here anymore"


That was all I meant, douche was too strong a word and i didn't mean to sound like i was entitled in anyway to have SW show up. I just thought maybe he could have stopped by and said hello, it wasn't a fucking zoo there, it was mostly locals and their kids. Did not mean to be offensive in any way and i should have filtered myself before i posted.

Peace and love.

In this instance i'm going to take my own advance and humble myself, I didn't mean to be judgmental, rude or offensive, but I was. 

Can we please /thread? Thanks.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

The guy is just another park rat without his fans. Any celebrity who doesn't go out of the way to thank and meet the people who make them what they are (rich and famous) is a douchebag. That having been said, I don't know SW from roadkill so maybe he really is a nice guy. Still, he's sponsored by Target which is enough for me to hate him.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

> The guy is just another park rat without his fans. Any celebrity who doesn't go out of the way to thank and meet the people who make them what they are (rich and famous) is a douchebag.


I dont like the guy, and I've never been much for the hero-worship bs, but who are the general public to tell him what to do? Just because he's a so-called "star", doesn't mean he MUST show up at every public gathering, especially if he's just hungry. He's still a human being with a life, probably a hectic life, and if sitting down and eating some sushi is a break from the fast paced lifestyle then good for him. 

I don't know anything about his non-riding lifestyle, if he ignores people all the time then yeah it's low and ignore the rest of this post, but if he just wanted to go and have something to eat after a day of riding he's doing nothing wrong, the people that are pissed at him for not doing what THEY want him to do are the real DB's here.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> Still, he's sponsored by Target which is enough for me to hate him.


but...i love target!


----------



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

so comeback kid that sir makes you the "asshat" for accusing me of trying to prove you wrong. if you look at the context of all my posts you can see that i never once said i was correcting you. :cheeky4: baahahahaha


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

sorry man but spelling his name right gives you more credit


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Shaun really enjoyed the sushi at Mammoth, said the Sushi made the trip worth it.......:cheeky4:

Seriously, the dude probably does so much signing and autographs, maybe he just decided to take the day off. It was a good leason for the kids, you don't always get what you want out of life. Some kids don't learn this until it is too late in life. I know a few of those, it is not pretty. 

Maybe he is douche for real, but missing a signing/photo opp isn't enough in my book... I have never met the guy...so I don't know

The last snowboarding event I watch on t.v. I noticed a lot of pros are sporting his dew.. Found it funny, talk about a pack, or maybe I am just jealous because I lost all of my hair in my early twenties...


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

banana420 said:


> damn me trying to be funny = epic fail


We all agree. So why are you still typing?!


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

People shouldn't be idolized. EOT.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

phile00 said:


> People shouldn't be idolized. EOT.


close ... 

the people your children idolize should be the ones tucking them into bed each night 

respect mr white as a great rider and explain to your child thats why he should like him ..for his riding but also warn him that smiles on t.v. and success at his chosen sport do not make him a great person exhibit a:tiger woods .. how many golf nazi parents are pissed at tiger now because THEY put him up on a pedestal for their children?


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> close ...
> 
> the people your children idolize should be the ones tucking them into bed each night
> 
> respect mr white as a great rider and explain to your child thats why he should like him ..for his riding but also warn him that smiles on t.v. and success at his chosen sport do not make him a great person exhibit a:tiger woods .. how many golf nazi parents are pissed at tiger now because THEY put him up on a pedestal for their children?


Well, The Random House definition for idolize is as follows:
1.	to regard with blind adoration, devotion, etc.
2.	to worship as a god.

There are other definitions from other dictionaries with more positive connotations, but I think the definitions above characterize most of people's idolization.

I don't think anyone should be regarded with blind adoration or even worshipped. I was speaking from a literal standpoint. Children should only look up to their parents if their parents have proven themselves to be loving, compassionate, and nurturing care givers. Anyhow, I stand by my last post.

No one should be idolized. EOT


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Mmmm sushi...
> 
> Either you love it or you hate it...


Sushi is fucking Godly food. Most sushi haters either ate at crap restaurants or picked one up from the grocery stores. Other haters are just too damn closed minded to try raw fish. Keep stuffing your faces with hot dogs and McDonald's cheeseburgers instead. Only God knows what goes inside those shit bags.

Yea, I know. Some people just don't like the taste of seafood period. You guys are still cool 

Oh, and 90% of sushi rolls in America are cooked. Take that you closed minded tards.


As for Shaun White??? Who cares? Your kid's life won't be ruined from this. They'll find another pro to aspire to. Which would be better according to most people here lol.

I still like the Tomato though.


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

Leo said:


> Yea, I know. Some people just don't like the taste of seafood period. You guys are still cool


Phew. Glad I'm still cool. 

Anyhow, I think this thread is ridiculous. The OP is just overreacting because he got his kid's hopes up and then he was let down. I also agree that celebrities should not be idolized. I wish people would be so awe inspired by people other than movie stars and athletes. Perhaps some of the great minds in history should be more respected that some of these assholes.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Leo said:


> Oh, and 90% of sushi rolls in America are cooked. Take that you closed minded tards.


LOLWUT!? Where do you get your sushi? A few of the items have cooked fish / vegetables such as Kanpyo / California / Salmon Skin / Shrimp. Most are definitely raw.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

cifex said:


> LOLWUT!? Where do you get your sushi? A few of the items have cooked fish / vegetables such as Kanpyo / California / Salmon Skin / Shrimp. Most are definitely raw.


You are going to very traditional bars which is even better in my opinion. Places like Vegas and here in Michigan, most things are cooked. Lots start out raw, but end up cooked after they fry (tempura) it or bake it. Okay, 90% is a bit exaggerated. Maybe more like 70%. I'm not talking about Japanese owned places of course, although those are starting to get very Americanized as well.

I've worked in quite a few Sushi bars and I also frequently eat sushi. I consider myself somewhat an expert on this food category.

Again, I am talking rolls, not actual Sushi like Nigiri and Sashimi. Anything that says tempura means that item is battered and fried. A lot of times places have whole rolls that are fried. Names of rolls also vary widely so a Yum Yum roll here will be completely different from a Yum Yum roll in Vegas.

Let's add to your list of cooked rolls that are pretty universal in how they are made:

Philadelphia roll (technically still rare meat since it is smoked salmon)

Shrimp Tempura

Anything that says Dynamite (baked fish with spicy sauce)

Spider Roll

Eel and Cucumber/Avocado

Caterpillar Roll

I know we are hijacking this thread, but I feel our subject is much more fun to discuss 

Don't question my sushi knowledge son!!!! <---no, I don't normally use that slang. I did it for shits and giggles.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I see what you're saying. I thought sushi was only:











Had myself some delic sashimi last night. White Tuna FTW!

I won't eat any of the "Chef Rolls" always too much shit with sauces and cream cheese and all kinds of disgusting crap that doesn't belong anywhere near a piece of fish flesh.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

cifex said:


> I see what you're saying. I thought sushi was only:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love White Tuna. Escolar, not Albacore. Escolar isn't too good for you though lol. That fish's oil has natural laxative properties. So much so that it is banned in Japan and I believe Canada. A good sushi bar will carry ones that have been "deep skinned" though so it greatly reduces the ill effects. I eat a max of 4 pieces per visit, but I am also eating a large variety of other fish. Depending on which bar you go to, they might have both types of white tuna. The one I am talking about is labeled as "Super White" tuna if that is the case. I've never had any problems with it so I keep on eating them. So effin good.

That pic you posted is the traditional Japanese sushi. Mostly Sashimi and Nigiri with very simple rolls. It's the bars in America that started creating these monstrous rolls oozing with sauces. Although, I enjoy those as well, but I would take a full plate of raw fish over those any day of the week. Super healthy for you too! This is what I tell people that go "eww, you eat raw fish!?" I reply with, "I'll enjoy my raw 100% fresh fish while you bite into your ground up cow eyeballs, penis, and left over cow parts that didn't make it into a steak" :cheeky4:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Mmmm sushi...


You guys are making me hungry.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

How in the unholy tap dancing boo boo kitty fuck did a whiney post about SW get to 8 pages?

Seriously how bored are you people?!

Also, Bakesale wouldn't give me his autograph. Fucking dick.








ps. snowolf is an asshole douche :cheeky4:


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

No kidding, sushi sounds so damn good right now.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Mooz: When it comes to an avatar, you are a WINNNER. That girl is all kinds of haaaaawt.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

banana420 said:


> technically shawn sean and shaun are all the same name.. ehhhh its kinda different than to two and too which all have diff meanings...
> 
> not like im trying to be formal on the internet hell i dont even wear my pants above my ass half the time but thats a whole other story


 
Pants on the Ground - CollegeHumor video

I couldn't resist, I saw this online this morning and i thought it was funny as hell.:laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Mooz said:


> How in the unholy tap dancing boo boo kitty fuck did a whiney post about SW get to 8 pages?
> 
> Seriously how bored are you people?!
> 
> Also, Bakesale wouldn't give me his autograph. Fucking dick.


Yeah, but at least he gave you herpes...


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Yeah, but at least he gave you herpes...


It's the gift that keeps on giving year round!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Mooz said:


> It's the gift that keeps on giving year round!


So long as you keep getting laid all year round... :cheeky4:


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

Leo said:


> Mooz: When it comes to an avatar, you are a WINNNER. That girl is all kinds of haaaaawt.


the best part is shes a porn star. cant remember her name though. somebody must know it.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok you all have spiked my appetite for sushi tonight. That's tomorrows lunch.

In terms of quality sushi, we have an all you can eat place called "yellow tail" near here (it's in Fairlawn, Ohio), and it is by far the best sushi I've had. Have a buddy that's a sushi addict, did a coast to coast photography trip and he says it's the best as well. I prefer Sashimi with rice, mostly the Salmon and Tuna (Maguro). I used to be one of those "ewww raw?" people, but after my first time eating at Yellow Tail, I was hooked....no pun intended.


----------

